

Better Kernel#require profiling information - wwarneck
https://github.com/ruby-prof/ruby-prof/issues/159

======
vidarh
While this is interesting, for every Ruby app I've worked on where startup
times became an issue, the culprit was trivially found with "strace" to be
caused by excessive pollution of the load path to the point where pointless
stat-calls totally dominates load time.

